# Too Cold!



## ThornyRidge (Dec 15, 2010)

So winter totally bites.. especially here in NE Ohio.. luckily we have been spared the snow that is just a few miles north now measured in feet.. but the cold and blowing wind/snow is so miserable!  The goats feel the same way.. usually we don't get this until January/February.. well not this year.. winter has come in with a bang!  Have not even let animals out for the past 3 days cause it so cold.. (windchills in minuses) and 35+ mph winds.. ugh.. thankfully the heated buckets in barn are helping and the goats literally run to me when I take the smaller buckets of heated water in to them at night..  darn those little wooly worms.. their coloring did not predict this!!!!


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 15, 2010)

I know!! I'm so mad at the woolybears this year.  GRRR..   Up until last week I was finding them with stripes. Last Tuesday... solid black. Grrr freakin' grrrrr.... 

It is COLD and I have a baby goat. Don't those woolybears know they need to keep me in the loop more than 4 days in advance?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2010)

In my neverending quest for 'the glass is half full'....

Just think of all the nasty bugs, bacteria, and parasite this cold is killing.

Consider that you're probably burning extra calories outside just staying warm....I can eat extra fudge now.  
There is no mud.

That's all I've got for now, and I need to go start putting on my 3 sets of long underwear, 2 pair of pants, 6 pr of socks, 3 shirts, hat, gloves, etc. so I can go feed.  
Right now it's taking longer to dress / undress than it is to feed.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 15, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> In my neverending quest for 'the glass is half full'....
> 
> Just think of all the nasty bugs, bacteria, and parasite this cold is killing....
> There is no mud...


I agree...kids born in the cold weather are substantially healthier and grow faster then warm weather kids...Give them hay and some shelter from the wind and snow and they are fine....I seldom bring goats inside, other than to kid, then a few days inside and the mom and new kid go back out to the pasture.  Currently I have a round bale, of hay, in front of the door into their door.  The goats can slip out past the bale, barely...
    I read something lately that makes me wonder....people hang heat lamps and milk their just fresh does and then can't figure out why the new kids aren't nursing...No heat lamp force the kids to huddle with mom to warm up, and thus helping them bond with her...A full udder makes the doe uncomfortable and encourages her to relieve the building pressure, being that she doesn't have hands, she looks for some help...From her new kids that are huddled with her.   The kids get hungry and being that they are right under or next to the doe they "figure it out" instead of laying under a heat lamp soaking up the heat and wondering why they are starving but are too cold to "look" for anything, so they just lay there and die or wait for US to help them...Kind of the natural selection approach, I guess, dead lazy kids don't reproduce.  I prefer does/kids that help themselves, and consider these "bad traits" cullable facters....I should have prefaced this with the fact that Big goats are different than Little goats....JMO...and hope I haven't Jacked your thread


----------



## helmstead (Dec 15, 2010)

It IS COLD!  Argh!  This GA girl is missing the south!

I agree with Roll, though, esp on the mud.  We just did some light construction (bought our InstaHouse, and had it placed back here, then had to trench in water and septic...yadda yadda) so our barn parking lot and the area around the InstaHouse were MUD PITS that eat shoes.

Now  it's frozen solid!

As far as heat lamps and kids...well, we've ALWAYS used heat lamps when it dips under 40...and it's never decreased our babies nursing habits.  In my experience, they aren't quite right if they're not vigorously nursing (either need BoSe, or mom's too engorged for them to nurse, or mom's got an udder issue/no milk).


----------



## mabeane (Dec 15, 2010)

Roll..."half full"..always, always. Cold winters kill bugs and everything. Hardly kids make great mamas.  
I agree completely.
Here in Maine we've had it all in the last 10 days...unusual weather.
16.4 inches of snow, very cold, very warm (54 degrees), 8 inches of rain and now snow again.  The goats are in and out and seem healthy and happy. Now if the several times bred/or not doe will have babies my life would be full.  (she has been a hussie all fall)
Otherwise my for sure bred doe will kid for me in March. Waiting is HARD.


----------



## mabeane (Dec 15, 2010)

Oops..proofread. I meant hardy kids.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes it's cold,cold,cold!!! my 1month old buck is in a stall, he's my youngest right now, so I put a female pygmy goat in with him, no heat lamp, she cuddles him right under her and puts her legs around him! cute!! they are doing fine, the other girls have 3 sided shelters and they pack in tight, they have several to chose from but they all try to get in togather, and yes No worms, to worry about right now!!!! just trying not to fall on my butt!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll take the cold over the heat. The heat this past summer literally made me sick and DH had to take off work to take care of animals. Now I just throw on my Carhartts and off I go. Not cold in the Carhartts.

The animals are doing ok too. I close up the barn at night and open up the doors during the day. The goats will go out under the overhang but mostly like to be inside eating.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 15, 2010)

I hate that it takes longer to get dressed and undressed to do my chores than it takes to actually do them....and I have to keep taking my gloves off to get through gate latches, etc!  However, yep, no mud, bugs, etc, and the goats are SO CUTE when they are so fluffy!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't move in carharts.   I've tried different kinds, I just can't bend / get down low like I need to in them.
And it never fails I no more get them on / all zipped up that I have to pee.  
Carharts and car trips will guarantee I'll have to go every 5 minutes, LOL.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thermometer this morning said -1 degrees.  Normal is around 30 degrees.  4 inches of snow made carrying a half bale of hay up to the boys slippery.  Then Stinky had to be his ornery self and ram me from behind.  I already have a bruise on my thigh from him hooking me last night.  I can now understand why Roll insists on dehorned goats.  

It took a good 5+ minutes to get dressed and I am glad I got the face mask out of the skiing bag last weekend.  

More snow expected tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 15, 2010)

It is definitely more of a workout in the Carhartts.   But for me worth it. They are warm enough that I just have to wear a pair of sweatpants underneath and I still almost get too warm. Nice not to have to wear a whole bunch of layers. 

Today I was able to wear the flannel lined jeans instead of the Carhartts. Chores went a bit faster.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Dec 15, 2010)

ThornyRidge said:
			
		

> darn those little wooly worms.. their coloring did not predict this!!!!


Every one of them that I saw was dark colored.  I thought that meant a cold Winter.  BTW, I noticed way more of them this year than I ever have.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 15, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> In my neverending quest for 'the glass is half full'....
> 
> Just think of all the nasty bugs, bacteria, and parasite this cold is killing.
> 
> ...


Amen sista!!!  I always keep mine "half full" or I would never own goats!!   If I kept reminding myself how damn cold it is..I think I would be having a barn sale..and quick!!!    Stay warm all!! And stay POSITIVE!!  2 1/2 months til March!!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Dec 15, 2010)

the wooly worms here were orange with some black.. even saw a couple all orange ones.. must have been wearing costumes or something.. yes the frozen pasture is a joy.. until i sit and think of spring and the thawing mess that will be right out the main doors from barn into pasture.. keep telling myself every year that I am gonna do something (like put in cement pad, gravel, etc).. this winter came on too fast for me.. I was not done preparing yet.. still wanted to get one more load of hay.. now fearful that come February/March if there is a lot of snow I will be hauling a bale at a time down the hill to barn on sled.. yuck.. I also did not get the additions to buck pasture done.. so much to do..so fast a winter cometh!  usually we have nice warmer spells in December where I can do last minute things.. nope not this year... and global warming.. what a frickin joke!  so far despite the early winter the big goat area in barn is staying surprisingly clean.. not much waste hay piling up yet.. the buck pen did not get a last minute cleaning this year and well it is looking kinda packed and gross so will probably be openning some fresh bedding on top soon.. my boys are so ripe and gross from fall rut I am hoping some fresh bedding will do' em good.  well stay warm.. I have yet to break out my boots here.. still wearing my chore boot barn shoes.. I am planning on no boots (half full thinking) until snow well over my ankles!!!!  I did break down and go from fleece barn coat to full fledge winter ski coat for barn chores though...   stay warm all!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Dec 16, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> It is definitely more of a workout in the Carhartts.   But for me worth it. They are warm enough that I just have to wear a pair of sweatpants underneath and I still almost get too warm. Nice not to have to wear a whole bunch of layers.


I'm with Karen, in this cold, I love my Carhartts - otherwise I don't want to spend time doing everything that needs to be done, and give the girls the attention they deserve.  

But, what's are the best for boots you've found for this weather?  My feet are still cold......


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2010)

I have some good thermal socks and I just have thermal winter boots from Walmart. My feet have not been cold yet with both the socks and boots.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 16, 2010)

I  love my Muck boots.  They are comfortable, wear well, and keep my feet warm.


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 16, 2010)

I second Muck boots.


----------



## jhm47 (Dec 16, 2010)

It's really cold and snowy here in SD too.  Whatever happened to global warming?  I wonder if it would help if I went outside and burned some plastic and old tires?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 16, 2010)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> It's really cold and snowy here in SD too.  Whatever happened to global warming?  I wonder if it would help if I went outside and burned some plastic and old tires?


aint that right!



how's them cows jhm?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 16, 2010)

And in New Hampshire!! Not a flake!!!    We usually have feet by now!!
What is going on!! We want snow here!! Alot of business' thrive on that snow.  And nothing!!!   

Cold like January!! 

Come on Santa...whoevers running the snow machine this year should be fired!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 16, 2010)

Love my Carhartts too, but I have to wear bibs and not coveralls.  I am usually warm enough in the bibs that I can take my coat off so I can move more.  

And I've never heard of the heatlamp causing problems with nursing.  The heat lamps usually just take the edge off...it's not warm, it's just not bitter cold.


----------



## elevan (Dec 16, 2010)

ThornyRidge said:
			
		

> and global warming.. what a frickin joke!


You know most people think that global warming means that everything will keep getting hotter and every time it snows then global warming becomes a joke.  

Actually global warming is and will continue to cause temperature and weather EXTREMES - including more snow in winter.  Summers will continue to get hotter but if you think it means no snow in winter think again.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Dec 16, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> I second Muck boots.





			
				lilhill said:
			
		

> I  love my Muck boots.  They are comfortable, wear well, and keep my feet warm.





			
				ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I have some good thermal socks and I just have thermal winter boots from Walmart. My feet have not been cold yet with both the socks and boots.


I'm going looking for thermal socks and Muck boots tomorrow - my feet arre done suffering!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 16, 2010)

What I want is heated gloves.....my fingers get sooo cold, and then I bump something and it feels like they're gonna break off.

I have the little heat pad things and mittens, but I can't open gates w/ them on....I want battery operated heated gloves more than anything.

(I hope Santa is listening, LOL)

I keep the little heat pad things in my boots when I'm down there for a while, they work great to keep your toes from becoming ice.

Penny, the only doe I'm milking right now, is SO TIRED of me using her udder as my own personal hand warmer she stomps her feet at me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2010)

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> I'm going looking for thermal socks and Muck boots tomorrow - my feet arre done suffering!


I got my good thermal socks at Fin Feather and Fur in Ashland. Not cheap but they sure keep my feet warm.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 17, 2010)

As for socks!! I wont go a winter without "Smart Wool" socks..they are marino wool..a little pricey for socks!! But they are the BEST EVER!! IMO..

LL Bean sells them too! Soooo worth the cost...I almost died when I paid what I paid..but now..money well spent!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 17, 2010)

I just wish I could find something to cover most of my face that wouldn't fog my glasses completely up!  I gotta be able to see.

My husband just puts on a ski mask and away he goes.  Although he has to take it off before he goes into the buck pen or Speedy will let him have it!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2010)

So one of my FB buddies saw me whining about cold hands / heated gloves the other day and SENT ME HEATED GLOVES.

I dug out my hubby's old bibs he outgrew.  All I've tried are coveralls.  Maybe w/ the bibs I'll do better.  With my toe warmers, insulated bibs, carhart socks, and heated gloves...I am now set.

It'll be 70 dg next week now since I'm ready for the cold....right?


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Dec 18, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> BetterHensandGardens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been there before and bet I can talk DH into a trip there - he loves that place.  Thermal socks here I come..........


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2010)

FYI-Save yourself some money on battery heated gloves....They might work ok if you are just sitting there ice fishing or waiting for a deer to come along, but they are impossible to work in.  
I slung my arm spreading hay in them and the battery pack flew out, busted open, and batteries went everywhere.  Also, it doesn't heat the fingers, just your palm.

*sigh*


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 18, 2010)

At least your friend tried :/


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 18, 2010)

Cold here with a brutal wind chill
My beloved threatened me with divorce today - only because I keep sneaking back in the house for a quick warm up with my boots still on ( leaving a mix of snow, pig, chicken, sheep and cow poop with some grit)


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 18, 2010)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> It's really cold and snowy here in SD too.  Whatever happened to global warming?  I wonder if it would help if I went outside and burned some plastic and old tires?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, I greatly appreciate her effort, truly....and as far as she knows, they are the bomb dot com, I love them, and my hands will love her forever.

I just didn't want anyone here to run out and get them....unless they ice fish.


----------

